# Paul Bocuse



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

many may not know this chef but one of the Fathers of Nouvelle Cuisine back in the 70's. another hero of mine from face book
Paul Bocuse
3 hrs · 
Death of Paul Bocuse Saturday 20 January 2018.

It is with great sorrow that we inform you of the death of Paul Bocuse. Our "Captain" died on January 20th, at the dawn of his 92th birthday.

Much more than a father and a husband, he is a man of heart, a spiritual father, an emblematic figure of world gastronomy, and a tricolore porte....


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

BBC on this - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-42758189


----------

